# Cavan town to Dundalk - commute by bus/coach



## Caveat (8 Aug 2007)

Hi

A friend will (hopefully) be travelling to start work in Dundalk at 9:00AM on Tue & Thurs and will have to rely on buses.

CIE seem to be out but was wondering if anyone knows of any private companies that would cover this route? I suppose any time after 5:00 PM (within reason) would be fine for leaving Dundalk but would certainly need to be there for 9:00AM, or pretty close to it.

Thanks


----------



## Guest127 (8 Aug 2007)

maybe when the college reopens in September. vaguely recall a bus from either Monaghan or Cavan in Dundalk by 9am. Regardless of the Celtic tiger and billions on new road networks etc Cavan/Dundalk - or to go the whole 9 yards Sligo to Dundalk -is crying out for a modern road system. its like something from a snakes and ladders blueprint. mostly snakes.


----------



## Caveat (9 Aug 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> maybe when the college reopens in September. vaguely recall a bus from either Monaghan or Cavan in Dundalk by 9am. Regardless of the Celtic tiger and billions on new road networks etc Cavan/Dundalk - or to go the whole 9 yards Sligo to Dundalk -is crying out for a modern road system. its like something from a snakes and ladders blueprint. mostly snakes.


 
I know  - it's a joke.  Thanks anyway - Sep. might actually be OK if this bus exists.  Will you let me know if you remember the operator's name or anything?

Cheers

C


----------



## Guest127 (10 Aug 2007)

As far as I can recall it was a bus eireann service. dropped off at the college. its a real poxy journey to have to make daily. there isn't a straight mile on it. Off to Algarve tomorrow    morning but I will try and find out more when I return.


----------



## Caveat (10 Aug 2007)

Ok thanks Cuchulainn

Enjoy your break!


----------



## Guest127 (24 Aug 2007)

Caveat: Regret no cheer from bus eireann. I will ask around anyway and maybe the students union will have some information.


----------



## Caveat (24 Aug 2007)

OK thanks Cuchulainn


----------



## redchariot (24 Aug 2007)

Don't know what the story is now but only 10 years ago there was only one bus a week (on Tuesdays) which left Dundalk at 09:00, reached Cavan about 11:00. Left again for Dundalk at 13:30. How useless was that? The only people you ever seen on it were pensioners.

I do know that there are a number of private bus companies going from the likes of Baileborough and Kingscourt to the RTC in Dundalk but I don't know about Cavan town. To be honest you are probably better off moving to Dundalk, that journey every day would kill you.


----------



## Caveat (26 Aug 2007)

redchariot said:


> Don't know what the story is now but only 10 years ago there was only one bus a week (on Tuesdays) which left Dundalk at 09:00, reached Cavan about 11:00. Left again for Dundalk at 13:30. How useless was that? The only people you ever seen on it were pensioners.
> 
> I do know that there are a number of private bus companies going from the likes of Baileborough and Kingscourt to the RTC in Dundalk but I don't know about Cavan town. To be honest you are probably better off moving to Dundalk, that journey every day would kill you.


 
OK thanks - will check out Bailieborough & Kingscourt.


----------

